
Ox Intel is hiring a Director of Engineering - Greenfield Development - OxIntelAI
https://u3i.e1b.myftpupload.com/careers/
======
OxIntelAI
Ox is seeking a US-based engineering leader to assume an ownership role in
driving and developing our product from the ground up.

Who you are:

– At least 5 years of experience with full-stack software development
Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science

– Experience in database creation and management, as well as back-end
technology

– Advanced proficiency using one or more general purpose programming languages
(e.g., Java, Python, Ruby, JavaScript, Go, etc)

– Proven software development experience

– Interested in the intersection between AI, security, and intelligence

– Comfortable wearing many hats and driving projects forward in an
unstructured environment

\- Familiar with data analytics and data driven decision making

What we offer:

– Generous equity stake

– Flexible hours

– The chance to take on a leadership role and get in on the ground floor of a
startup that is already working with high-level practitioners from
international intelligence and military bodies

If this sounds like you then please get in touch by sending your resume to
info@oxintel.ai.

